# Stupid question #1,999



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

There are times when I see money referred to MN 6,000 Then I see 600. peso.
I know I should know this but I do not. What is the difference between the two - if any.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

M.N.
Moneda nacional
Domestic currency

Other times just called pesos

Most official documents such as checks and contracts would say M.N.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Like I am not confused enough in life - thanks but are they the ssmr value ;say 6,000 he same as


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surfrider said:


> Like I am not confused enough in life - thanks but are they the ssmr value ;say 6,000 he same as


Yes, Moneda Nacional, MN and pesos are all the same currency, also referred by the international monetary symbol, mxn.

In 1993, Mexico devalued the peso. They changed from pesos, mxp, to new pesos, mxn, with one mxn worth 1000 mxp. A few years later they dropped the term new, but continued with the same bills and values.


----------



## JaunMadera (Dec 9, 2013)

I would feel so rich traveling to MX


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

JaunMadera said:


> I would feel so rich traveling to MX


Why is that?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Why is that?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I was wondering the same thing.


I hope the answer is not "because of the exchange rate" or something like that


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

JaunMadera said:


> I would feel so rich traveling to MX


Well, it's nice to look in your wallet and see 2000 of something, even though you know 2000 pesos is only about 150 U.S. dollars. And I still cringe a little when the ATM asks me if I really want to withdraw $4000, even though I know it's only $300 USD. 

You know, with the peso sign and dollar sign being the same and all (and I'm pretty sure it was the peso symbol first). If that's your angle, I guess I can see what you mean.


----------

